
Ask HN: What is the best approach to build a SaaS Product with Multi-tenancy? - johnmoore
So do you pick<p>1) Microsoft - ASP - MVC<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.appseconnect.com&#x2F;how-to-design-a-multi-tenant-application-with-asp-net-mvc&#x2F;<p>Or using this guys SassKit<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;benfoster.io&#x2F;blog&#x2F;saaskit-multi-tenancy-made-easy<p>A Multi-Tenant (SaaS) Application With ASP.NET MVC, Angularjs, EntityFramework and ASP.NET Boilerplate<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codeproject.com&#x2F;Articles&#x2F;1043326&#x2F;A-Multi-Tenant-SaaS-Application-With-ASP-NET-MVC-A<p>2) Django<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;django-tenant-schemas.readthedocs.io&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;<p>3) Any other approaches?<p>So I would like to know what sort of architectures some startup&#x27;s have went with, and some of the challenges they hit by picking that approach?
======
oblib
"Multi-tenancy"

That term is new to me but after reading a few descriptions I think that
CouchDB 2.0 is designed in a way that may provide those capabilities.

It has built-in authentication and uses "Users" and "Roles" and "Design
Documents" that provide controls and methods to create and access data on a
specific database.

[http://docs.couchdb.org/en/2.1.0/](http://docs.couchdb.org/en/2.1.0/)

You might want to look into PouchDB.js as well as the CouchDB Docs.

[https://pouchdb.com](https://pouchdb.com)

